# Puppies



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I dunno what it is lately, but it seems all I see people getting is maltese crosses... And It's driving me nuts. Lesse, I've seen poodle malt mixes, cavalier malt mixes, shi zhu mixes, pom mixes.. it goes on and on. What's weird is some of them are the most ugly dogs I've seen in my life... But I have a cross you say, I have a malt pom mix. I did NOT go and pay well over 700 dollars for him.. I did NOT seek him out... and I did NOT get him at a pet store... or because it was a designer dog. I got Boom because he needed a home or he was going to a shelter. I love him dearly, but never would have gotten him otherwise. 

I have learned a lot from this forum, a lot about responsible breeding to better the breed. It drives me nuts to see all these puppies that are crosses. They're different colors. They're waaay outta standard for either dog. And how many decent breeders cross breed? So many of these come from pet stores and I worry about them. Fine you think your mix is cute, why not get one from a shelter... why produce dogs that aren't bettering anything? 

I'm sure I've ruffled some feathers with this post and that wasn't my intention, however its just been irriatating. Seriously, don't be pissed at me for this, I think all dogs deserve to have a home, but why bring more crosses into the world.

BTW: my next pup will be a pure malt


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel your pain.....and I totally agree with you and you don't need to, nor should you apologize. I am as egalitarian as the next person but much of the pleasure of having a pet is their looks and if they all look like nothing identifiable, what's the point?

It's like brown eggs. Brown eggs are no different nutritionally from white eggs but I buy them to keep the variety in the marketplace. Maybe that doesn't really make sense in this context but it does to me.









I don't think rescuing a maltipom or pomimalt disqualifies your opinion, either. That's an entirely different deal.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a rant too. I went to a new pet store the other day that opened by my mom's....I never would have gone in there if I had known they carried puppies. I wish I hadn't gone in there because what I saw was TERRIBLE.

They had puppies in cages, most of them were poodle mixes. The fur was matted on a lot of the pups and some of them had feces matted into their fur. The store's great way of "advertising" was to let about 5 or 6 pups run wild in the store...I would estimate there were about 10 little kids aged 5 to 10 years running after the puppies, picking them up, pulling toys and treats out of bins....I was so horrified that something was going to happen that I decided to go over to the fish side of the store and find my sister to leave. There was a couple there looking at a bichon-poodle mix. The sales kid (18 yrs old) was telling this couple that the tiny puppy they held was one of the best dogs they could get. The woman proceeded to tell the sales kid about how she didn't like the look of a bichon and she didn't like poodles at all because they were "yappy"...but when you mix the two you get a wonderful dog. And he's going on and on about how awful bichons are and how awful poodles are but how terrific a pet the bichon/poodle puppy was going to be for them...and these people were buying every word he's saying. I had to leave at that point because I was about to get sick. I felt like vomiting because I was so afraid that poor puppy was going to end up in a shelter. I wanted to shake the couple and say HELLO, YOU DON'T LIKE EITHER POODLES OR BICHONS SO WHY ARE YOU GOING TO BUY A PUPPY THAT IS A MIX OF TWO BREEDS THAT YOU DON'T LIKE????? ARE YOU STUPID?????? It was so upsetting to me that I had to leave, I am ashamed that I was such a coward to not say anything.









As far as the malt mixes....sadly, my aunt ran out over xmas and bought my cousin a malti-poo. She never said anything to us that she was looking for a puppy, she ran out to the pet store and bought him, and is now trying to decide if she wants to neuter him or buy herself a female and have a litter of malti-poo/god knows what puppies. I have a co-worker who really, really wanted a maltese from her boyfriend for xmas and I was helping her locate a puppy. He went out instead and got her a yorkie-poo from the local pet store and she is planning on studding her dog out next year so she can get a free puppy. I just don't get it. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE? 

Ok...rant over. This has been brewing in me for days, thanks to boom boom's mom for letting me get this out of my system. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It's really hard for people to see the big picture. I think it's hard for people to think like that too because we dont do that with humans, you know? It's a new way of thinking. I didn't even know about all of this until after I got BC & N and after I joined SM. 

That bichon/poodle story---that's so stupid. LOL I would have given both the customer and worker a dirty-"you're so







" look.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

A few of the recent puppy things that have me annoyed...

maltipoo

cavalier maltese cross

malt peke mix


Ugh.. I dunno how some people would think these are adorable....


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

My aunt's maltipoo...Dinkus Maximus. Otherwise known as The Dink.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Feb 4 2005, 09:40 PM
> *My aunt's maltipoo...Dinkus Maximus.  Otherwise known as The Dink.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

he looks awfully happy









bet he's a handful


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I really don't think some people realize that you shouldn't mix breeds....they need to be educated like we are here.-I still think those puppies are cute...its not there fault!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont know why someone would mix a cavalier w/ a malt...they are beautiful dogs, but they have a early death sentence due to heart failure. most get heartfailure by age 5. unless they are trying to improve the genetics..but they look nothing alike. i dunno...doesnt make sense why they charge so much when u cant go to a shelter and find them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Feb 4 2005, 09:07 PM
> *A few of the recent puppy things that have me annoyed...
> 
> maltipoo
> ...


[/QUOTE]









ARe you saying those pups in the links aren't cute? I think they are absolutely precious!







They have some malt qualities.

Anyway, I understand what you are saying...I don't know that I have such a problem mixing two pure-breeds...as I have a problem with people charging the same for them as a purebred. Does that make sense? I have seen some very loving and cute dogs in my time that were not pure-bred. Many of them make as good a pet as any other dog...sometimes better. They shouldn't cost two arms and a leg though. JMO


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I seriously think that the maltipoo looks like its dirty...

I dont understand the mix of the Cavalier and the malt... its cute but whats it gonna look like when its grown?

and I hate the Peke face in the third one.


Just my humble opinion. I'm sure there are people out there that dont like how my baby looks


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I want to say right off that I am a supporter of purebred dogs that are AKC breeds. Having said that, I have read some articles that claim that crossbreeding tends to breed out the bad characteristics, such as health problems. Here is an article that you might want to read. I am not interested in such dogs, and wouldn't pay a high price, but evidently there is a market and careful breeding can go a long way to creating a nice dog.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...signerdogs.html


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok i thought the malt peke mix was a little scary looking lol and i have had a peke before anyways i did look into getting a maltepoo before a got sunny but the more i looked into the the more i thought it was a bad idea in general i am kinda leary of mixed breeds(ok i know that seems kinda mean becuase there are tons of mixes in shelters the a really sweet and need homes) i really dont have any plan on every getting one again...i know i have mentioned a zillion times my corgi cocker spaniel mix i used to have until he went well crazy, vet actully told me a few times it may have been becuase he was a mix of 2 pure breed dogs and he seemed ot have picked up the bad temperment trats of both (my poor baby







) anyways i dont know if i have told this story about him but here is the deal about how i ended up with loki (of course this is what i name the dog who ends up goign crazy that way i have my nice sweet sunny boy now lol)....

Apparently in some 'breeder' was trying to create a new breed of dog by mixing cocker and corgi, from the sounds of it i think he had a few litters not just loki's and when the breeder took the puppies to the vet to get there shots they all have been horribly burnt my bleach in their kennles (loki never could stand going into his kennle) the breeder had been washing the kennles with bleach but not rinsing them, loki had a scar on him foot and ear it wasnt very bad when he was full grown but he was a tiny puppy the a burn that size was a good portion of his body then....well some girl adopted loki (then called fernando lol) after the vets office took the puppies away from the breeder becuase of the abuse. Well the girl who adopted him obviously didnt put much thought into it becuase a couple weeks later she dumped him with her parents who put the ad in the paper i found, when i got him he was only 10 or 12 weeks old i think so yeah he did at lot of travling for a little baby, the people i got him from sold him to me for the price of what they had spent on shots and meds for the burns....i adored loki really he was an awsome dog he was the size of a 150lbs dog but he got the corgi legs so he was super short only about 50lbs i think........so yeah i blame the idiot breeder thinking it was a good idea to mix breeds which is why i have a proublem with all of these mixes out there 

Oh and about the mixing everything with a poodle from what people have tried to convince me is that every other breed of dog on earth is to stupid to train but you mix it with a poodle and it becomes a genius







yep had to hear all about from someone (i dont even remember who) how dumb my pure maltese would be and i was setting myself up for disaster, sunny is the smartest dog i have ever had btw....now my old pure peke he could have used a bit of that poodle genius in him lol but he is a whole nother story lol

this might be one of the longest posts i have written lol i am to tired to proof read it right now but i will tommorrow hopfully its readable like this, i type fast and look at what i wrote later


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Feb 4 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Just my humble opinion.  I'm sure there are people out there that dont like how my baby looks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Your baby is sooo cute! I know no one would think she isn't cute!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

OK,I know this thread wasent started to upset anyone...BUT it has me.

My Bailey is a Maltese/Bichon,We chose him because we couldnt decide between the two breeds. They both have alot of great quailities, And he is one of the joys of my life.He came from a very reputable breeder in our area..not a backyard breeder who is just trying to make money.After getting him we decided to get Kirbie who is a Maltese,because we liked the Maltese traits better.I in NO way regret getting Bailey.And i do not feel that I have done anything WRONG by buying a mixed breed.
Tlunn,i argree with you in the fact that I have no problem with mixed breeds,but as to the prices some people charge for them.
This world IS made up of alot of mixed races and I for one have NO problem with that either.
WE have had many purebreeds in different stages of our lives ,and we have also rescued mixed breeds from the local shelters. We have loved and they have all had a special place in our hearts.
I guess what im trying to say here, is that there has been alot of crossbreeding in alot of different animals ,and they do this to get the best of both breeds.If a breeder is a reputable one and not just one trying to make money ,I have no problem with this. JMO


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sheila, just wondering, but have you avoided some of the health problems that are inherent with both bichons and maltese? If so then your experience kind of goes along with the article that I posted. I have a bichon and the maltese and I don't find that many differences in the two breeds except for the obvious size and coat differences.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 4 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Ok i thought the malt peke mix was a little scary looking lol and i have had a peke before anyways i did look into getting a maltepoo before a got sunny but the more i looked into the the more i thought it was a bad idea in general i am kinda leary of mixed breeds(ok i know that seems kinda mean becuase there are tons of mixes in shelters the a really sweet and need homes) i really dont have any plan on every getting one again...i know i have mentioned a zillion times my corgi cocker spaniel mix i used to have until he went well crazy, vet actully told me a few times it may have been becuase he was a mix of 2 pure breed dogs and he seemed ot have picked up the bad temperment trats of both (my poor baby
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I loved your post..... some of your statements gave me a chuckle (the ones that were meant to be funny!)


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

The allure of designer breeds and mutts is that they are usually one of a kind. Some people like to be original or to rescue dogs. The breeders have always know this because when I was young, the cocapoo was very popular. Today it seems to be the maltipoo. I ran into a woman at the vet who was clutching her pup, she had bought him a few months earlier and waited for just the right one from the breeder, I wonder what happened to the other ones, were they just the right ones for other families or not? I have rescued dogs from the pound since our poodle Fluffy died. Mom picked Fluffy because he had maliclusion and was not the show quality of his parents. We always loved the fact that Fluffy looked like he was smiling at us.  After that we adopted from the local shelter. When my lab shepherd mix died earlier this year, after 16 wonderful yrs., I hurt for weeks from taking him out to the bathroom. My back was actually herniated and my shoulder from the weight of the dog. My husband said he did not want me getting another large breed. I went to Petco to get some special treats for Snowflake my samoyed mix because she was so sad when Cadbury died. I was very sad too. That is when I saw a Maltese on the cover of a book and I fell in love. I bought the book and read it to find out more about these cute little dust bunnies as I realized that he was the dog for me. Our shelter had large pit bulls and shepherd mixes, not one small dog. On my birthday my husband surprised me with Flurry. I was sad because I missed Cadbury but very happy to have a pup after 15 yrs.His excitement about life and his tiny being just tickles my heart with joy. He has eased my pain. (I had also looked at Bolonkas, they are cute dogs recognized in Europe but not here and a whopping $2,500 and up to buy! )A pedigree is an intelligent decision because you know prior to purchase what personality traits to expect, You have a good idea what the dog will look like. However to rescue a dog is something people feel good about. I believe Flurry is the first dog I selected for me. When I rescued dogs I looked for the one who needed me more. The trouble with cross breeding is they are a deliberate act of the breeder, if it is for health reasons it is good for the dog health wise, if the healthy genes prevail, what about home wise, this woman at the vet with her maltipoo was looking for one that looked like one she had seen. the dog was found after a long search. The outcome is unpredictable and the results can be horrendous the dog can end up a pound puppy. It is a terrible situation these breeders have created. I don't have any answers, only an understanding of whats going on and prayers for all the fur babies out there who need help. It is no fault of their own.
I hope I don't sound bias I just think the pound is full of good intentions.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 5 2005, 01:31 AM
> *Sheila, just wondering, but have you avoided some of the health problems that are inherent with both bichons and maltese?  If so then your experience kind of goes along with the article that I posted.  I have a bichon and the maltese and I don't find that many differences in the two breeds except for the obvious size and coat differences.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33561*


[/QUOTE]

Im not sure I unterstand what you mean?







Im fully aware of the health problems in both breeds.What Experence are you talking about? Each breed has their own set of health problems.When you chose a breed you must be well informed about the breed you are interested in. (maybe I just havent had enough coffee yet ...LOL)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 5 2005, 01:14 AM
> *OK,I know this thread wasent started to upset anyone...BUT it has me.
> 
> My Bailey is a Maltese/Bichon,We chose him because we couldnt decide between the two breeds. They both have alot of great quailities,  And he is one of the joys of my life.He came from a very reputable breeder in our area..not a backyard breeder who is just trying to make money.After getting him we decided to get Kirbie who is a Maltese,because we liked the Maltese traits better.I in NO way regret getting Bailey.And i do not feel that I have done anything WRONG by buying a mixed breed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I had heard that too...and I also read somewhere that purebreds often have MORE health problems than crosses...not the other way around. I think, like you said, that it all comes down to responsible breeding as well as personal preference.

In my opinion, if the basic consensus is that ONLY purebreds should exist...why should ONLY people who can afford purebred prices have pets? 

My cats are "mutts". I had a purebred Siamese as a child...he was an awesome cat...but no more so than my mutt cats! He had MAJOR Siamese personality. Which is ok, but that personality is one of the reasons cat haters hate cats...ha ha...while on the other hand, my sweet mutt cats usually wrap cat haters around their fingers because they are so sweet and loving. They always say...if all cats were like yours...cats would be ok. 

Anyway, one of the only reasons that I went with a purebred Maltese is so that I could be assured of the dog not bothering my allergies. Luckily I found a loving breeder that does not charge an arm and two legs, and I purchased Brinkley for probably the cheapest price of anyone on the board. Even as inexpensive as I found him for, if I could have been assured of my allergy resistance to a less expensive mix, I probably would have gotten one. Paying high dollars for a family pet is just not a priority to me, when there are great dogs out there without pedigrees.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 5 2005, 11:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had heard that too...and I also read somewhere that purebreds often have MORE health problems than crosses...not the other way around. I think, like you said, that it all comes down to responsible breeding as well as personal preference.

In my opinion, if the basic consensus is that ONLY purebreds should exist...why should ONLY people who can afford purebred prices have pets? 

My cats are "mutts". I had a purebred Siamese as a child...he was an awesome cat...but no more so than my mutt cats! He had MAJOR Siamese personality. Which is ok, but that personality is one of the reasons cat haters hate cats...ha ha...while on the other hand, my sweet mutt cats usually wrap cat haters around their fingers because they are so sweet and loving. They always say...if all cats were like yours...cats would be ok. 

Anyway, one of the only reasons that I went with a purebred Maltese is so that I could be assured of the dog not bothering my allergies. Luckily I found a loving breeder that does not charge an arm and two legs, and I purchased Brinkley for probably the cheapest price of anyone on the board. Even as inexpensive as I found him for, if I could have been assured of my allergy resistance to a less expensive mix, I probably would have gotten one. Paying high dollars for a family pet is just not a priority to me, when there are great dogs out there without pedigrees.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33613
[/B][/QUOTE]
well said!


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

There is some racist statements in here if u ask me.








Some people here seem to think only a purebreed costing 1000 and over is worth to be on this earth!








Sometimes I really wonder about some of the statements in here...









I have had both mixed and pure and really had no problems healthwise other then the usuell. 
Sorry not trying to upset anyone, but good grief... Some of you really need to think about other People's feeling's in here. 

Some People are really happy with their choice of a mixed Breed, just because it is a Mix doesnt mean its a bad breed. Maybe it's just the best of both Breed's???


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Schatzi_@Feb 5 2005, 02:37 PM
> *There is some racist statements in here if u ask me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hear yah,








Chester is a yorkie Lasha and we knew that when we got him. He has not had one heath issue yet except not being able to eat differnet brands of dog food. ( not a heath issue at alL) he just gets an upset stomach..







We paid quite a fair bit of money for him as well. The breeder is a real yorkie breeder registered. One of her family members breeds yorkie lasa for pets. 

I'm not offended, but after reading the post... I had to think .

Don't different people have differerent heath issues as well in there genes. We don't go around saying i'm not goint to love you because your family is know for diabeites or cancer or anything else for that matter. 

By the way I'm one of those people that think the pictures posted are cute .

We all got puppies to love. So lets just love them, regardless if they are a mix or not.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have no probs w/ mix breeds, but they shouldnt charge an arm and a leg for them. i think some mix breeds are better b/c they have little health probs....but i wouldnt take a dog that has a high reputation for health issues and cross it with another. even if there is a chance to rid of that health issue...it isnt worth the risk if it didnt work. breeding is supposed to be to improve genetics..now if u cross two breeds for both of their superior genes, then u r improving genetics. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 5 2005, 01:59 PM
> *i have no probs w/ mix breeds, but they shouldnt charge an arm and a leg for them.  i think mix breeds are better b/c they have little health probs....but i wouldnt take a dog that has a high reputation for health issues and cross it with another.  even if there is a chance to rid of that health issue...it isnt worth the risk if it didnt work.  breeding is supposed to be to improve genetics..now if u cross two breeds for both of their superior genes, then u r improving genetics.  but thats just my opinion.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33661*


[/QUOTE]

I have no problem with mixed breeds either, I posted a pic of my aunt's maltipoo on this thread! My post dealt more with pet store purchases and indiscriminate breeding by people who have no business breeding dogs just so they could have a "free puppy". I do agree with your post, a lot of people market these mixes as "designer dogs" and are actually charging just as much for them as a purebred dog. I can definitely see the health benefit of having a mixed breed...but I don't think that everyone under the sun should be breeding them. I think I read that with yorkiepoos, both parents need to be purebred or you are liable to have pups that have the genetic problems of BOTH breeds. Another reason why a reputable breeder is so important. 

Personally, I think ALL puppies are adorable. Nature makes them that way...that's how they get away with pooping on the carpet.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Feb 5 2005, 03:31 PM
> *Personally, I think ALL puppies are adorable.  Nature makes them that way...that's how they get away with pooping on the carpet.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









You are SO right!!!














As well as peeing on the carpet...chewing up your furniture, favorite shoes, and panties...and dragging tissues and toilet paper to the far corners of the house to shred them to bits! Gotta love em!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with the original post in the most part. I do believe that there are way TOO many dogs in shelters. Maybe if people are not interested in a pure breed dog they should look at there local shelters before purchasing a mix from a breeder. 

Then there is the point that pure breed dogs are created from mixing breeds. I am in support for the creation of new breeds. I guess that means I'm kind of on the fence about this subject. However I dont believe in charging alot for a mix even if it is for the purpose of a new breed. This is just my point of view.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I should mention my biggest issue was that there are so many crosses or mutts in shelters... go there first, dont create more.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 5 2005, 03:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You are SO right!!!














As well as peeing on the carpet...chewing up your furniture, favorite shoes, and panties...and dragging tissues and toilet paper to the far corners of the house to shred them to bits! Gotta love em!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33663
[/B][/QUOTE]
hee hee hee woo hoo ha ha ah lololol!







so true so right but how can you not love these oh SOOOOOOOOOOO loyal babys?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I totally agree with you, Boom Boom's Mom. I thought the whole reason for the AKC standard was to maintain the purity of the breed over the years. Sure, sometimes dogs of one breed mate with another, but responsible breeders would never mix breeds like maltipoo etc. on purpose. I don't think it is racist, it's just more about upholding tradition. People who have a mixed breed shouldn't feel bad about it, nor should they be made to feel bad. They just shouldn't mix them on purpose if they are breeders so that the purity of the Maltese can live on.

JMO


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

Not every MIX is a good MIX. I went to the shelter's before were People bred everything under the sun, or had "OPPS" Puppy's .
I would have to look at both Breed's to even decide wether its a good mix. Sorry mixing 1 agressive dog's to better is not a GOOD mix.
As too the statement well if u are rep. Breeder u wont mix ,,,,BLA BLA BLA!!!!

I can tell you some about some of rep. Breeding ,,,,,Its fun too watch people here sometimes..everything and anything is being blamed on the BReeder.never on the Person who lets the pup get away with murder.... or Misshandles the Breed itself. Lets blame the Breeder....Bad bad Breeder!!!!! 

So, on the other hand ,,,being People state u shouldnt mix ,,I guess mixing white and Black folks is a NO NO too then ,right??? Many health problems in both colors.
Better NOT mix it up roflmao !!!!!!!

People ,wake up ....smell the coffee ,YOU have no idea what all these Breeders do in there "spare time"
Yes Iam sure I get kicked off this site thats ok ,,,,, Have a good Day !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Isn't it a shame that there cannot be a discussion or even a friendly debate on a controversial topic without it digressing to name calling and sarcasm.

I enjoy hearing all sides of an issue. In a friendly and open forum we should be able to safely express our thoughts in a polite manner, which I believe just about everyone has tried to do.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 6 2005, 07:12 AM
> *I enjoy hearing all sides of an issue. In a friendly and open forum we should be able to safely express our thoughts in a polite manner, which I believe just about everyone has tried to do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33767*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with Kallie/Catcher's Mom. I also like hearing different opinions, and believe SM is an exceptionally open, friendly and polite forum, and that the people here show sensitivity and respect towards others. It's why we love it here, isn't it?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Schatzi_@Feb 6 2005, 10:03 AM
> *So, on the other hand ,,,being People state u shouldnt mix ,,I guess mixing white and Black folks is a NO NO too then ,right??? Many health problems in both colors.
> Better NOT mix it up roflmao !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Geesh! Let's not start THAT debate!!!!









We don't kick people off of here....YET.









Most people on here are kind and repectful of other people's thoughts/concerns/ideas.

I do agree with K/C and Carol Ann though...an open debate on the issues is fine if it is handled in the right manner. We all have our opinions/beliefs-we shouldn't put another down for believing differently than we do. Opinions can be stated without demeaning others. Many times what we say comes across differently than we intended it to. Hopefully my "buds" will alert me to any inappropriate posts that I add.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have been avoiding posting again on this board, seemed like after my post people started getting offended







i dont want anyone mad at me, i tried to give me reasoning for feeling a certain way


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

First of all , it has not been friendly for everyone here!
Do you ever think that there might be People who have a Mixed breed? Even as a Maltese? No!!! 
So u upset those People already.









So now that I actuelly open this can Iam the one who is being rude? And mean?
You all need to go back read ure own post's. And see how many people YOU MAY have OFFENDED and HURT BY YOURE statement's. 

" but responsible breeders would never mix breeds like maltipoo etc. on purpose. I don't think it is racist, it's just more about upholding tradition"

What are u talking about? Most breeds nowdays EXIST because of a Breeding between two Breed's long time ago.


*AS for the shelter thing,,,I REFUSE to take a 2 year old Rottie mix because the Owner was too ignorant to bring the dog to class to teach it basic commands. SO yes the mix will sit there and most likely be put too sleep being he has a bad reputation already. 

*I also call 2 shelter reg. to see wether any small breed needs rescue.Yes even MIXED breed's !!!!  

And all those that feel offended on this sorry, but why are u offended if u did nothing wrong. .....Think about it !


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

So okay, this is starting to get ugly. Can we agree to disagree on certain issues and still keep this forum pleasant and informative to visit? We're not all going to agree on everything, but we need to think about what we are posting, and how it may be perceived by others. I doubt that anyone here would consciously attempt to hurt anyone's feelings with their words, and this medium certainly isn't the best for communication. It's all we have though, to hold discussions from all corners of the country (and world). Let's give the benefit of the doubt, and attribute this to the lack of inflection, intonation, body language, facial expressions and other lingual nuances when we type. 

Please let's keep this an open place to post, think about how others may perceive our typed words, and remember that we are all here because of our love of our dogs. All of them.









Gettin' off my soapbox now....


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Schatzi_@Feb 6 2005, 01:35 PM
> *First of all , it has not been friendly for everyone here!
> Do you ever think that there might be People who have a Mixed breed? Even as a Maltese? No!!!
> So u upset those People already.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



1. Here's a link to AKC's site regarding their mission statement and objective:

http://www.akc.org/about/mission.cfm

"AKC's Core Values: 

• The human/animal bond, which is perpetuated and supported by purpose-bred dogs for companionship, sport, work, service, etc., is valuable. Dogs bring joy and people who keep dogs as pets feel safer and live longer. All dogs are wonderful, but purpose bred or purebred dogs are more predictable in many important ways than random-bred dogs and therefore make better pets. Pet ownership is more widespread in the US today than in any other country of the world, at any time in history. More than 50% of all households have pets; 36% keep dogs, about a third of which are recognizable breeds."


2. Schatzi wrote: "So, on the other hand ,,,being People state u shouldnt mix ,,I guess mixing white and Black folks is a NO NO too then ,right??? Many health problems in both colors.
Better NOT mix it up roflmao !!!!!!!"

Comparing animals (who are bred) with humans (who mate of their own free will) is apples to oranges.

Schatzi, no need to get bitter about anybody expressing their OPINION on this forum. Nobody's going to kick you off, so forget about your bruised ego and please just keep things civil.


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

My bruised Ego????? 

"Schatzi, no need to get bitter about anybody expressing their OPINION on this forum. Nobody's going to kick you off, so forget about your bruised ego and please just keep things civil." 

Thank you LANI! you just proved my point !!!! 

So far for being civil huh.....Bitter? sounds like ure the bitter one, did I step on ure Toes???? 
This post is done for me ,,,. And how can u call People bitter and "bruised ego's" and then in the same sentence say keep it "civil"
And as Most people here would say " JMO" ......their exsuse to say anything and not worrie bout other's feelings. 
Dont worrie Folks I will leave here.....I wont be part of this bashfest.

Unless u own a dog 1500+ its a back yard breeder dog ?
Unless you leave it there for 12 weeks its back yard breeder dog?
if u mix a breed its back yard breeder dog?
AKc and ckc ,,yup 


Glad u all have done ure homework ...... NOT !!!!!! 
You only see what u want ,make up ure rules as u go ....


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Jasmin, 
All due respect, I think people are trying to be kind, but you are ranting now. Are you confusing this site with MO? THEY kick people off, SM doesn't. 

There are guidelines for what a pure breed dog is and how responsible breeders bred, sell, and socialize pups. Anything out of the "ordinary" requires a bit more thinking, not that it's wrong, bad or anything else, just that it should be looked at a bit more closely.

I think the only comment about mixed breeds dogs that I really recognized here is that most do not feel they should come at a purebred price. I read pro arguments for mixed breeds here, so I'm confused with your anger.

Deanne


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Feb 4 2005, 09:07 PM
> *A few of the recent puppy things that have me annoyed...
> 
> maltipoo
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Boom Boom's mom,
I for one think they are adorable. It is no fault of theirs that they are mixes. They look like wonderful pets who brings their owners so much happiness. I think they are adorable and really no different from any of my kids or your kids.

My friend has a Maltese/Yorkie mix and he is the cutest little thing.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Deanne - very well stated.









I think we can all agree that we all love our dogs, regardless of their origins. Discussions regarding breeding are just that: discussions and exchanges of opinions, and everyone is entitled to have one. Obviously (and thankfully), they won't all be the same. Would be pretty boring, otherwise. 

Sometimes we hear things that we don't agree with or like. What else is new? The trick is to give folks the benefit of the doubt, and if our feelings are hurt for whatever reason, we can let them know in ways that are not adversarial.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Feb 6 2005, 08:03 PM
> *Deanne - very well stated.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well said, Carol Ann. We need to feel comfortable expressing our opinions, sharing our experiences, and the like without fear of sarcasm or being "attacked". If we can't freely express our thoughts, then this site will become rather boring and "sugar coated". 

I'm guessing that Boom Boom's mom probably felt comfortable posting this topic since her own Boom Boom is a mix.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 6 2005, 08:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said, Carol Ann. We need to feel comfortable expressing our opinions, sharing our experiences, and the like without fear of sarcasm or being "attacked". If we can't freely express our thoughts, then this site will become rather boring and "sugar coated". 

I'm guessing that Boom Boom's mom probably felt comfortable posting this topic since her own Boom Boom is a mix.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33878
[/B][/QUOTE]


I posted because I wanted other opinions. Also just because I was annoyed. I'm never going to say a puppy shouldn't be loved... And I posted somewhat bc I have a mix.

I just hope we can stay all friendly an stuff. I had no intention of this becoming a racial convo or anything. I'd like to thank all of you for your opinions


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

CharmyPoo--

Oh my goodness, that puppy is adorable! I just want to kiss him!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 6 2005, 10:32 PM
> *CharmyPoo--
> 
> Oh my goodness, that puppy is adorable!  I just want to kiss him!
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I want him first!!!! Let me have him!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!! What a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow!! This is what goes on while I am down with the flu?? I came to this message board due to this exact thing happening on the "other" Maltese boards. I just want to say that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. We should be respectful of each and everyones thoughts. We can agree to disagree people. That is why we live in America!! Please, let's all come together once again and treat each other with respect. This is not MO, we don't treat one another this way. I have learned so much from all of you, I value each and everyone of your responses to questions, even if I don't agree with some of them sometime. When you ask, or you open a topic for discussion, everyone should feel safe sharing their opinions.

And with that said, I will say what I have always thought.....I don't understand the whole "breeder, pure bred, who's the mother and father, show quality, paid less because they were not show quality, mixed or not mixed etc" mentality. I'm getting Sisse because the kind of dog she is will stay small and will fit in with our life style and because they are smart and love to please. There are other dogs that fit that bill, and it matters NOT to me whether they are "pure" or "mixed". I picked her out not because she was "show quality" or her parents were "AKC registered, show winners" etc. I picked her because she touched my heart, she is the trouble maker of the bunch, she is cute as a button and we love her already even though we don't have her until Wednesday. If she was not a Maltese it would not of mattered. I would not purchase from a pet store, we looked in the shelter a few times, they always had dogs or puppies that would be huge. She came along at a time that we had started looking for a pet. She was close to our home and she will be loved. I would not of loved her any less if she was mixed with the plumber down the street. Please, let's get back to the loving family we were last week!! I thought the pictures of the mixed puppies were just
















Everyone have a great week~~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most people who choose a purebred over a mixed breed do so because they want specific personality traits and appearance. You say you chose Maltese because they are small, smart and eager to please.

It's important to be just as careful about selecting your breeder for a pet quailty puppy as you would be if you wanted show quality puppy. A reputable breeder strives for the ideal, the standard, so you will get a puppy that has all the traits you are hoping for.

A backyard breeder or puppy mill does not pay attention to genetics or the standard. They just produce puppies. Other breeds like Bichon or Westie are often mixed in for size since a larger female has an easier pregnancy and delivery and a larger litter. The puppies can still be registered so the unsuspecting buyer is none the wiser. 

Instead of getting a small, smart and eager to please Maltese, you can end up with one twice the standard size at 13 or 13 pounds (or bigger!), one who is stubborn, hyper or hard to train or socialize. Not to mention one with a host of health issues. And funny looking. I've seen Maltese with coats like Poodles and ones with pointy noses and ones who make 9 pound Lady look like dwarf! And their owners all swore they were "purebred"!

My mixed breed Petie was the dog of my heart. I adopted him from the SPCA. He was a Golden Retriever and who-knows-what else mix. Until he started to get gray on his muzzle, people used to mistake him for a Golden puppy as he was the image of a Golden, but smaller at only 45 pounds. My then vet had told me to get a mixed breed dog instead of a purebred when we were ready for a dog (my youngest child was 3). Best advice I ever got. Petie was the the most wonderful dog with children, the healthiest and most devoted dog I've ever had. He was my soul mate. When I lost him at age 14 it took me 7 years to get another dog as I felt I'd had the best dog ever. 

I still do. That's the only downside with a mixed breed - no blueprint.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

As usual, Lady's Mom clears up the issue with rational facts and includes the emotional side of this issue as well.

I love the "blueprint" analogy. My previous dog was a lab/German shorthair mix produced by a fence jumper in the owner's neighborhood. Gertie was smaller than a Lab but was as smart and sweet and dog as you could ever hope for. My husband's friends would never let him take credit for training her saying, "Gertie's a Special dog!"









So, it's not the mixing that's the problem, it's the mystery in the mix that's the problem.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Well after all that has been said, I just can say:


<span style="colorurple">I LOVE SNOWY


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well snowy is very cute and i'm sure everyone here would still say your welcome, They don't kick you off here like some other places .


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Feb 8 2005, 12:38 PM
> *Well after all that has been said, I just can say:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I think the malti-poos are cute! That is what I was looking for originally when I decided to get a pure maltese. (I thought malts only had the long hair...when looking for malti-poos, I came across a site with the parents and saw the parents in a puppy cut...







DUH! You can cut the malt's hair!!!







-thus came my decision to stick with the full blooded maltese...







)
Anyway, if you have seen my post about being interested in Yorkies and Shih's as well for my next dog....I am even considering a mix.







I know many don't agree with that...but as I have posted before, I don't really have a problem with it if they are not charging the extrorbinant (sp?) prices.

Anyway, hug your baby and be proud!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Feb 8 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Well after all that has been said, I just can say:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Snowy, you are still more then welcome to post here. I don't have any problems with cross breeds. The only problem I have is when the breeders charge obscene amounts for these puppies and call them a design dog.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I have to say that I have a Purbred Maltese (britny) and a Shih-Poo, Cisco (who looks an awful lot like a big version of Brit'ny, with gray and black ears).


First of all, as long as the breeder is not selling them as purbred or at purebred prices, I think mixed breeds are TERRIFIC! My Cisco is 9-10 years old and he bounds around the house like a puppy and plays with Brit all day. We have not had ONE SINGLE genetic or health problem with him (except for his cherry eye which he had as a puppy and it was fixed).

I am also a "mixed breed", people used to say if you mixed races they would come out "mud people" or retarded and stuff.

Anyway, I think Mixed Pups are great! A lot of people like them because they want great pets and can't decide on one breed.

I don't think there is anything harmful or bad about it! Unless the breeder is selling the mixed pup as a purebred pup and that pup is bred, that will mess up genetics and the betterment of a breed

Also did you know that ALL DOGS ARE 'Mixed"... if someone out there didn't believe in mixing dog breeds, we would not have malteses

Food for thought ; )


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Feb 15 2005, 06:57 PM
> *I am also a "mixed breed", people used to say if you mixed races they would come out "mud people" or retarded and stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









My neice and nephew are "mixed" too...definetely not retarded!!! My nephew needs to be in a montessori kindergarten or something...that kid is way too smart to be with other kids his age!









Anyway, I thought about the mixing thing with the malts and thought that I had read way back somewhere they were mixed with something....but couldn't remember for sure and was too lazy to look it up


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I think I read spaniel somewhere... anyway, we know all dogs are mixed because they came from wolves.

Im just saying, as long as there is not any "false advertising" going on, it will not effect the breed at all. Breeders who are working on bettering the breed (whichever breed it may be) can do so and also breed mixed pups. One has nothing to do with the other

I love my cisco, he is so cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They had the labradoodles on the Today show the other morning...I thought they were really cute...







. They also said something like they took the hypo-allergenic gene from the poodles, so they were great for allergic people like me...my lab absolutely drives my allergies insane...so that would be great b/c I really like her personality!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been watching Westminster Dog Show this week and many, many of the breeds there are a result of mixed breeding. So, who knew? Of course one must then assume that this was done in a careful and well thought out manner to come up with such specific traits as these animals have. And some of them ARE NOT CUTE! Sorry, but they arent'. And some of them are just handsome, beautiful, gorgeous and striking. But I just love them ALL.......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think all of this goes to show that there is a breed (mixed as well as pure) for everyone!


----------



## maria48 (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 5 2005, 01:14 AM
> *OK,I know this thread wasent started to upset anyone...BUT it has me.
> 
> My Bailey is a Maltese/Bichon,We chose him because we couldnt decide between the two breeds. They both have alot of great quailities,  And he is one of the joys of my life.He came from a very reputable breeder in our area..not a backyard breeder who is just trying to make money.After getting him we decided to get Kirbie who is a Maltese,because we liked the Maltese traits better.I in NO way regret getting Bailey.And i do not feel that I have done anything WRONG by buying a mixed breed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I have a long wait list for these designer dogs, some are people who are very very well off but prefer a one of a king pooch that these mixes provide! And my mixed breeds JUST LOVE to dress up in baby clothes 
http://www.puppypuddles.com
My morkies are the cutest morkies around!


----------



## maria48 (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maria48+Mar 7 2005, 11:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a long wait list for these designer dogs, some are people who are very very well off but prefer a one of a king pooch that these mixes provide! And my mixed breeds JUST LOVE to dress up in baby clothes 
http://www.puppypuddles.com
My morkies are the cutest morkies around!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40719
[/B][/QUOTE]


BESIDES, when people of different colors and nationalities mix, I don't see a big stink being made, why the big stink debate on responsible breeders mixing breeds. My mixes are a lot smarter and cuter than a lot of human babies I see out there!!!!!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

"BESIDES, when people of different colors and nationalities mix, I don't see a big stink being made, why the big stink debate on responsible breeders mixing breeds."

There are some very famous people out there who are of mixed nationalities... Justin Timberlake, Beyoncé, Tiger Woods, Halle Berry, etc.

I mean, when you come right down to it, everyone's a "mixed breed".

Anyway, as far as dogs goes, my parents have 3 dogs that I've grown up with. Two are lab/rottie mixes (Trixie and Roxy) and one was lab/australian shepherd mix (Midnight). All three were "free to good home" farm dogs. Midnight has since passed on, but our dogs are the most gentle, loving, protective companions a family could ever hope to own, and my parents love them to death. 

Roxy and Trixie are sisters, only 4 years old and weighing in at 95 lbs. apiece. They're huge, gentle girls, and they dont know they're not big lap puppies.

As far as genetics goes, Roxy has bad hips. It's going to cost my parents 2 grand to fix the hips of this "free to good home" dog, but they're more than willing to do it. On the other hand, Trixie is super healthy, and doesnt have any problems. They're sisters, both from the same litter. A dog's health depends on the individual dog, I think... it's really all just up to chance. 


I've done mixed breeds and know how wonderful they can be. By the way, we've never, ever owned a purebred dog. I'm in college right now, and I don't have a maltese, (but I'm in the market for one sooner or later). 

Pure vs. mixed is a personal choice... and when you come right down to it, it's just a little animal that wants to love you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this one is getting a little crazy


----------

